# what kind of peacock is this?



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

it was labeled as a flame tail but i had my doubts so im asking you?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Obviously not "Ngara Flametail", but I suppose they can call it anything they want, it is a colourful hybrid of various unknown fish.

They call them various colourful vague trade names, with "Peacock" part of the name.

similar http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1315


----------



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

that would make sense... got him for cheap so i dont really care haha. now i just gotta find out the sex


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

i have seen them called "Sunburst Peacock"... don't know if that helps or not.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Jsuing86 said:



> i have seen them called "Sunburst Peacock"... don't know if that helps or not.


yes or strawberry,or blood dragon. hope that helps


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a male. Female peacocks dont have color, unless they are hormoned. Not a Flametale. A hybrid of unknown parantage, so best for an all male tank, to add a little color. Not worth trying to breed.


----------



## Lalib (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks... helps a lot. and dont worry about breeding. Cant even make them when i try


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Floridagirl said:


> It's a male. Female peacocks dont have color, unless they are hormoned. Not a Flametale. A hybrid of unknown parantage, so best for an all male tank, to add a little color. Not worth trying to breed.


In general, yes, but in the man-made Dragons Blood/Strawberry/Firefish strains, females can be just as brightly colored as male. Though in this instance I agree that this one is male, but due to the elogation and pointyness of the fins.

Also, because this is a man-made strain as long as the females are also part of the strain, then breeding them is not an issue. Now a days, they don't create these by mixing the origional species, they just breed firefish to firefish. There is no mistaking this for a pure species.

As a comparison, they are like designer dogs (like labradoodles). In the begining they bred a lab and a poodle, but now they just breed a labradoodle to another labradoodle to make more.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

very well put ML, definitely a firefish, or strawberry, or dragonblood, or fireball, or...............................


----------

